# Turning a shovel handle...



## TimR (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm working on a custom croquet mallet for my BIL. We play several times thru the year and regardless of who is playing, it inevitably ends up with us just sacrificing any win to go smack the others guy ball (no, not balls) as far away as possible. Ok...so the handle I decided on ash and figured I'd just turn a shovel handle down. I tried getting one straight as possible, but still had some wobble, I've had this lathe about 5 years and this is first time using extension. It adds sbout 18" so about 46" between centers is possible withou pushing it. I'll get pics of the head (African olive with walnut strip in middle)when done and final mallet. 
Slow going on the handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't out-turn you on a lathe Tim but I am pretty sure I can take you in a Crow Kay game. You will have to teach me the rules first and how to hit your balls properly and Henry will have to help me somehow with spelling and stuff but I think I got this -- I really do . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitely going to follow this. Nice chunk of burl in the foreground, as well as chunks of wood in the background. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's some progress on the handle. I turned to true up the handle then cut an octagon with it elongated at the top, near where you would normally hold it. The contraption with the router is a Legacy 1200 ornamental mill. They stopped making the manual ones in favor of CNC machines, $$$. I bought it used several yrs back, but like my table saw, it makes a wonderful bench. Does some cool things including rope twists I added to some of our deck spindles. To do the elongated octagon I cut two flats with rails flat, the cut other two with a taper.
I scrapped my first one when I had the grain running off 90 degree. Grain should run parallel with head. Oh well, got it right second time. Time to start working on the head.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks good!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2015)

I looked at those Legacy Mills for years - salivated over them but never pulled the trigger. How do you like it?


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I looked at those Legacy Mills for years - salivated over them but never pulled the trigger. How do you like it?


It's pretty cool once you get knack of it., and I think it is good for about 10" x 6' long piece thereabouts. Straight or tapered cuts are self explanatory but doing twists or open ropes takes some planning. There's a yahoo forum of users who explore projects and hacks, but I've not checked in for quite a while.
Here's some practice pieces...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2015)

All is done, just need to glue shaft in place, and that begs a question ...best glue for a slightly loose fit. It's not wobbly loose, just very easy to drop in. I was thinking Titebond 3, as its a less thick than TB2, and is supposedly stronger. I could epoxy or Gorilla glue it, but possible mess factor goes up, especially for the Gorilla glue. That being said, Gorilla glue is what I used to glue the end plates for its durability and tenacious hold. Suggestions??? 
The head is African olivewood, walnut and the end plates are textolite, some sort of phenolic material. The handle is ash, dyed and liming wax applied. The head is about 2-3/8" sq and 9-3/8" long. The shaft is 36" extended from the head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

TimR said:


> Here's some practice pieces ...



Practice pieces he says. To quote one of my other mentors @DKMD . . . . . you suck.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2015)

So awesome! Did the overall weight turn out okay? Chuck


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

Neat !......but you say it's for crow - k , and ya made it for an opponent. .....that's a tall rascal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Practice pieces he says. To quote one of my other mentors @DKMD . . . . . you suck.



Yes he does!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> All is done, just need to glue shaft in place, and that begs a question ...best glue for a slightly loose fit. It's not wobbly loose, just very easy to drop in. I was thinking Titebond 3, as its a less thick than TB2, and is supposedly stronger. I could epoxy or Gorilla glue it, but possible mess factor goes up, especially for the Gorilla glue. That being said, Gorilla glue is what I used to glue the end plates for its durability and tenacious hold. Suggestions???
> The head is African olivewood, walnut and the end plates are textolite, some sort of phenolic material. The handle is ash, dyed and liming wax applied. The head is about 2-3/8" sq and 9-3/8" long. The shaft is 36" extended from the head.
> View attachment 93217
> View attachment 93218


Nice looking ball smacker. We used to play all the time when I was growing up, I can't even remember the rules but I do recall how much fun it was to send an opponents ball across the lawn and under the fence into the cow pasture & (hopefully into a fresh one).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 19, 2015)

*Not a game for sissies that is supposedly Billy The Kid leaning on his ball smacker*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 93255
> 
> 
> *Not a game for sissies that is supposedly Billy The Kid leaning on his ball smacker*



At least these days the odds are pretty low that your opponent is going to shoot you if he loses....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice....real nice. Looks real good.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 93255
> 
> 
> *Not a game for sissies that is supposedly Billy The Kid leaning on his ball smacker*


Supposedly, Billy the Kid is my 4th cousin. I've never verified this. Guess I should take up croquet. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 20, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Supposedly, Billy the Kid is my 4th cousin. I've never verified this. Guess I should take up croquet. Chuck


Better croquet than his other pastimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

